

The $2,400 "Introduction to Linux" course is now free on edX - sgy
https://www.edx.org/course/linuxfoundationx/linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-introduction-1621

======
OWaz
Has anyone already taken this course or know specifically what it covers?

~~~
sgy
Check the link above

~~~
OWaz
The course description seemed vague to me that's why I asked if anyone knew
specifics. "This course explores the various tools and techniques commonly
used by Linux programmers, system administrators and end users to achieve
their day-to-day work in a Linux environment." Various tools and techniques
could be bash, sed, awk or it could be anything else in the vast capabilities
of a linux system.

~~~
sgy
[https://training.linuxfoundation.org/linux-
courses/introduct...](https://training.linuxfoundation.org/linux-
courses/introduction-to-linux/outline)

